# Polishing Acrylic Stabilized wood?



## Garp (Oct 6, 2010)

Hi,

Ive been trying out making .45 pistol grips from acrylic reserved wood. I just can't seem to get their finish polished right. Anyone have experience with buffing/polishing these to a shine?


----------



## JerrySats (Jul 7, 2008)

Have you tried a plastic polish with a buffing wheel. What's your game plan been so far ?


----------



## Garp (Oct 6, 2010)

I tried using white buffing compound on a cloth wheel after sanding it. My wheel is a Harbor freight special on a drill. ;-)


----------



## bake (May 1, 2008)

James, 
The acrylic does not always penetrate the wood uniformly due to some areas being softer than others. In the areas where there is lots of acrylic it will polish ok but it can be dull in other areas.
Try finishing the whole grip with CA glue then sand it from 1200 to 12000 grit just like you would a pen. its quite a bit of work but should not be too bad on a small set of grips. I have seen this done on rifle stocks, it makes a great durable finish.


----------

